# RAMCAT broadheads



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

Has anyone ever used them and what are your thoughts on them?? I had some bad luck on an expandable and want to go to fixed blades.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

I used one ever and that’s because a buddy gave me one. Double lung shot and the deer ran maybe 40 yards before going end over end never to get up. So, good equipment and I wouldn’t be scared to use them again.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

My godson used them in Africa. Killed kudu, Wildebeest, warthog and impala with no issues.


----------

